# Intel S5000PAL boot failure



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

The boot process on my Intel S5000PAL hangs at the Post Diagnostic LEDs showing [Off][Amber][Amber][Red]. These are not identified in the Intel manual. This hangup happens after 3 beeps. There is no display at this point. Any troubleshooting suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello dslaby,

Could you provide a full specification for your server system?

We already know the Motherboard

RAM Spec
PSU
Video


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

RAM
6 sticks Kingston 4GB 5300 CL5 ECC FB-DIMM

CPU 
Intel Xeon 

PSU
EMACS P26 6510P 510W output

Video
OnBoard


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry it took so long...

I don't see a BIOS POST code that matches yours...

Is it the same every time you attempt to POST?

Start with only one DIMM in place and try to POST.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

I've tried 3 times with the same results. All the DIMM lights are illuminated.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you getting Beep codes as well?


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

The beep codes are too fast, three in a row, to catch the codes, but I'll try to catch them.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Remove all but one DIMM from the mainboard.
Check your jumper settings to be sure they are all set correctly.
Check your CPU(s) to be sure they are seated correctly and the heatsinks are in place.


Try and boot. If no POST, swap out a DIMM and try again.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not getting a sequence that is matching the POST code diagnostic:
1. G - R - 0 - 0 (0 = off)
2. O - A - A - R Beep
3. O - A - G - R Beep
4. O - A - A - R Hang


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry... I don't know what I was thinking... When you install the DIMM, make sure it is paired... One DIMM in slot A1 and one DIMM in slot B1...

I am sorry about the mix up there.. Make sure both dims match size and density.

Three beeps is a memory error. 

Is it possible you are reading the diagnostic LED's backwards?
O-O-R-G = "Initializing Chipset"

R-A-A-O = "Started connecting drivers"


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

Both DIMS match - I bought an identical set.
And I am reading the LEDs backwards:

R - G - Y - O beeps
R - Y - Y - O hangs


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are the DIMMs situated in this order (starting from the first slots "inland" and going toward the edge)

P=Populated 0=Empty

P - 0 - P - 0 - 0 - 0 - 0


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes - I checked the board for the names.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe I should reset the BIO?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Clearing the CMOS wouldn't be a bad idea at this juncture..

I am having a problem finding the R-G-A-O code in the manual.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

I couldn't find it either. I'll clear CMOS.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

After clearing CMOS I got the same results.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

I see a R - A - A - O Started connecting drivers


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Right. Do you have any expansion cards connected?


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

I only have the basic board with out any expansion slots filled. 

I wonder if it is time to replace the board?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Is the board new?

What about the PSU?



> A minimum of 550 Watts is required. Your supply must provide a minimum of 3.5A of 5V
> standby current or the server board will not boot.


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

The board is new.
I think you found the problem. The total watts is 510.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope so. Make sure you skim your manual for any other requirements. 

Also, make sure the 5V rail will provide at least 3.5A of power, as stated. With a 550W minimum as stated by the Manual... I would, at least, add 100W to that figure for overhead.

Please keep us updated.

GZ


----------



## dslaby (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

